# el libro mío / mi libro



## G Sanchez

Disculpen si otro foro ya cubre este tema...

Quiero averiguar las diferencias entre los adjetivos posesivos; mi vs. mío, tu vs. tuyo, etc.  Enseño a mis estudiantes que es una cuestión de énfasis y emoción.  Cuando uno quiere enfatizar que algo pertenece a si mismo, entonces se usa la forma mas larga...

mi libro; my *book*
el libro mío; *my* book (my book, not yours; o my dear sweet book)

Explíquenme, por favor, lo que saben Uds. de este asunto.

Muy amable


----------



## Rayines

> mi libro; my *book*
> el libro mío; *my* book (my book, not yours; o my dear sweet book)


*Hola: En la forma en que vos lo tradujiste sí, habría una pequeña diferencia de énfasis: Por ejemplo, varios estudiantes se reúnen, y uno de ellos puede decir: "Traje mi libro" o "Traje el libro mío". La primera expresión es más común; la segunda implica un ligero matiz de: "recuerdan que yo les había hablado de un libro que trata de......" (es decir él/ella trajo ese libro en especial).*
*Bueno, no sé si es esto a lo que vos te referís. Tal vez si das otros ejemplos....*


----------



## diegodbs

Greg Sanchez said:
			
		

> Disculpen si otro foro ya cubre este tema...
> 
> Quiero averiguar las diferencias entre los adjetivos posesivos; mi vs. mío, tu vs. tuyo, etc. Enseño a mis estudiantes que es una cuestión de énfasis y emoción. Cuando uno quiere enfatizar que algo pertenece a si mismo, entonces se usa la forma mas larga...
> 
> mi libro; my *book*
> el libro mío; *my* book (my book, not yours; o my dear sweet book)
> 
> Explíquenme, por favor, lo que saben Uds. de este asunto.
> 
> Muy amable


 
"Mío" es pronombre posesivo, no adjetivo.

*mío, a.* (Del lat. _meus_). *1.* pron. poses. Formas de 1.ª persona. U. t. c. n. con la terminación m. sing. *2.* pron. poses. Pospuesto a ciertos sustantivos, expresa cariño.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados​_


----------



## Orgullomoore

Yo diría que la diferencia es la misma que hay entre "my ____" y "___ of mine", es decir, "my book" y "a book of mine". Para algo que se usa con más frecuencia pongamos: 

"I went to a friend of mine's house"
"Fui a la casa de un amigo mío"

No es mucho, pero es lo que puedo aportar al thread. Saludos y feliz Navidad


----------



## Orgullomoore

En cuanto a corregir tu español, sólo encontré dos errores, que son los siguientes: 

1. "...que algo pertenece a si mismo..." debería ser "...que algo pertenece a s*í* [con acento] mismo"
2."... la forma mas larga..."  más debería llevar acento

Saludos


----------



## G Sanchez

Gracias.  Invito más comentario, especialmente cuando se usa uno o el otro...


----------



## Orgullomoore

Creo que el uso es igual que en inglés, o como poco es muy similar. Mío se usa cuando en inglés dirías "mine" y mi se usa cuando en inglés dirías "my". 

A:"¿Es ése tu libro?"
B:"No es mío, debe ser tuyo"

There are times when mío, tuyo, suyo, etc are used to be more poetice ("Niña amada mía", but this is done in English to ("Oh, darling love of mine")

Si tienes algún ejemplo, creo que nos será más fácil decirte porque se usó uno en lugar del otro. And look at my Spanglish go


----------



## SADACA

Este es mi libro

Traje mi libro

¿De quién es ese libro? *Es mio* 

Ese libro es mio

¿Esa es tu casa?

¿Te llevo a tu casa?

¿Esa casa es tuya?

De esas casas *¿Cual es la tuya? *

*Mi y tu siempre preceden al sustantivo. *
*Mio y tuyo (mia y tuya) expresan ademas de propiedad, el género del sustantivo y pueden antecederlo, precederlo u omitirlo.*


----------



## ampurdan

Diego, aunque respeto la autoridad de la RAE, la verdad, no entiendo por qué: "Un amigo mío", "La tierra mía", "ese hijo tuyo", "el hígado suyo" son pronombres y no adjetivos (acompañan a un sustantivo, aunque no lo antecedan). Supongo que hay una explicación para esto.

Lo que está claro esque los pronombres posesivos siempre son: el mío, la mía, los míos, las mías (mine), el tuyo, la tuya etc. y el vuestro, la vuestra etc. (yours), el suyo, la suya etc. (his/hers/its/theirs), el nuestro etc. (ours).

Como determinante posesivo, generalmente: mi(s), my, tu(s) y vuestro/a(s) your, su(s) his/her/its/their, nuestro/a(s) our.

"Te traje el libro mío": esta frase me suena algo forzada, no se me ocurre en qué situación podría usarla.


----------



## SADACA

Muy forzada
Puedes usarla en un poema o en una canción


----------



## Sinhote

Supongo que eres consciente de que estás limitando mucho el campo de uso de "mío", y que nos estamos restringiendo al caso concreto de su uso para dar énfasis a una oración. Porque el uso de "mío" no se limita sólo a este contexto... Por ejemplo:

"Dame mi libro" vs. "Dame el mío"
"Give me my book" vs. "Give me the mine (one)" (is this correct?)

Y en el caso que nos ocupa, el de "mío" para dar énfasis... No creo que sólo se trate de dar énfasis, sinó que hay un ligero matiz con respecto a mí. Cuando dices "mi", estás siendo "más posesivo", que cuando dices "mío" (hablo exclusivamente de este uso de "mío"). Quiero decir, que cuando dices 
"Ese es mi libro"
estás poniendo el énfasis en que tú eres el propietario y te pertenece. Diciendo
"Ese es un libro mío"
es como si dijeras "uno cualquiera entre todos los que tengo", y no haces tanto hincapié en el hecho de que te pertenezca.

Yo noto esto muy claro en estas frases:
"Es mi amigo" "Es amigo mío"
La segunda se la dirías a cualquiera con el que estés hablando sobre esa persona. Si el te pregunta "quién es ese?", tú le contestarías "Es un amigo mío".
La primera frase me suena más a, por ejemplo, cuando unas personas se están metiendo con un amigo tuyo, y tú, en tono amenazante dices: "Eh, ese es _mi_ amigo". Ahí haces hincapié en el posesivo, indicando que "si tienen problemas con él, también los tienen contigo".

El matiz es muy ligero, y ambas frases podrían intercambiarse, pero yo creo que cualquier hablante nativo (de España), tendría preferencia por una u otra dependiendo del contexto. A lo mejor es mi impresión, me gustaría que me dijéseis vuestra opinión al respecto.

Espero ser de ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Diego, aunque respeto la autoridad de la RAE, la verdad, no entiendo por qué: "Un amigo mío", "La tierra mía", "ese hijo tuyo", "el hígado suyo" son pronombres y no adjetivos (acompañan a un sustantivo, aunque no lo antecedan). Supongo que hay una explicación para esto.
> 
> Lo que está claro esque los pronombres posesivos siempre son: el mío, la mía, los míos, las mías (mine), el tuyo, la tuya etc. y el vuestro, la vuestra etc. (yours), el suyo, la suya etc. (his/hers/its/theirs), el nuestro etc. (ours).
> 
> Como determinante posesivo, generalmente: mi(s), my, tu(s) y vuestro/a(s) your, su(s) his/her/its/their, nuestro/a(s) our.
> 
> "Te traje el libro mío": esta frase me suena algo forzada, no se me ocurre en qué situación podría usarla.


 
¿Podría ser porque realmente no indican nada acerca del sustantivo (amigo), sino algo acerca del que habla? La verdad es que es un poco confuso.

Si fuera adjetivo se podría poner tras el sustantivo (amigos buenos/buenos amigos), pero no es posible decir "mío amigo". Los adjetivos también tienen que coincidir con el sustantivo en género, número y caso, y "mío" es realmente un genitivo (de mí) o dativo (para mí), pero no el genitivo del adjetivo posesivo "mi" sino del que habla "yo".
Creo que en latín se ve más claro: Omnes amici mihi, valete! (en latín dativo)


----------



## SADACA

"Ese es un libro mio", "esa es una canción mia" tambien se usan para denotar autoría: Yo escribí ese libro o esa canción


----------



## Sinhote

Sí, pero no notas como un "posesivo" más "ligero", que al decir "Esta es mi canción"?
- Si denota autoría, da la impresión de que le da más importancia (en esta frase) a esta canción sobre las otras que pueda tener
- Si se refiere a la canción de otro: ¿Qué hai más "propio" y "posesivo" que la canción favorita de uno?


----------



## SADACA

Totalmente de acuerdo y si dices "esa es nuestra canción" el asunto cobra magnitudes mágicas!!!!


----------



## SADACA

Sinhote said:
			
		

> Sí, pero no notas como un "posesivo" más "ligero", que al decir "Esta es mi canción"?
> - Si denota autoría, da la impresión de que le da más importancia (en esta frase) a esta canción sobre las otras que pueda tener
> - Si se refiere a la canción de otro: ¿Qué hai   hay más "propio" y "posesivo" que la canción favorita de uno?


 :::::::::::::::::::::.


----------



## Sinhote

Ups!! Perdón... Confusión con el gallego... ahí no existe la y...


----------



## SADACA

Sinhote said:
			
		

> Ups!! Perdón... Confusión con el gallego... ahí no existe la y...


 
 Viva Galicia!!! un problema menos!


----------



## G Sanchez

Gracias a todos, y, ¡particularmente, Sinhote!


----------



## Sinhote

Pleased to be helpful.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

diegobds y ampurdan, desde mi punto de vista me parece que mio,tuyo,etc son adjetivos tanto como sustantivos posesivos. Un adjetivo es algo que pone limites sobre lo que pueda ser un sustantivo. Es decir que un adjetivo describe el sustantivo.
Ejemplos:
Elefante-Sustantivo y solo sabemos que es elefante y no sabemos nada mas de las caracteristicas que tenga..
Poner "Mi" antes de Elefante indica que es "mi" elefante.. Ahora sabemos mas que solo que existe ese elefante. Esta describiendose por el "mi".. De la misma manera se consideran ser adjetivos los numeros.
  Ademas de lo poco que yo sepa "Mi","Tu", "Su" son formas acortadas de mio,tuyo,suyo y se escriben asi cuando van delante de un sustantivo. En escrituras castellanos antiguas ya no eran cortadas y "mio" iria delante de un sustantivo como en "El Cantar de _Mio_ Cid"(Debe ser "el canto"?). Lo mismo pasa con bueno y grande. Se pierden la "O" y la "DE" asi que son "buen" y "gran" cuando van delante de un sustantivo. Asi que en realidad mio,tuyo,suyo,etc, si, pueden estar en frente del sustantivo que describen..


----------



## ampurdan

Yo tendía a pensar como Jhorer, salvo que jamás los entendería como sustantivos, sino como pronombres posesivos. Tienes razón, es "Cantar de mío Cid".
Diego, "mío" no es el genitivo de yo. Ego, me, mei, mihi, me (mecum). El genitivo de yo es simplemente "de mí". Mío es en latín también un pronombre o adjetivo posesivo (ahí no apocopado): "meus, mea, meum", que además puede tenir un genitivo: "mei, meae, mei" (del mío, de mi...). Su traducción al castellano es "mi/mío". Que yo sepa, en castellano el posesivo no hace de dativo, sino al revés (los pronombres dativos pueden funcionar como posesivos: "Le suda la frente" por "Su frente suda".


----------



## diegodbs

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> diegobds y ampurdan, desde mi punto de vista me parece que mio,tuyo,etc son adjetivos tanto como sustantivos posesivos. Un adjetivo es algo que pone limites sobre lo que pueda ser un sustantivo. Es decir que un adjetivo describe el sustantivo.
> Ejemplos:
> Elefante-Sustantivo y solo sabemos que es elefante y no sabemos nada mas de las caracteristicas que tenga..
> Poner "Mi" antes de Elefante indica que es "mi" elefante.. Ahora sabemos mas que solo que existe ese elefante. Esta describiendose por el "mi".. De la misma manera se consideran ser adjetivos los numeros.
> Ademas de lo poco que yo sepa "Mi","Tu", "Su" son formas acortadas de mio,tuyo,suyo y se escriben asi cuando van delante de un sustantivo. En escrituras castellanos antiguas ya no eran cortadas y "mio" iria delante de un sustantivo como en "El Cantar de _Mio_ Cid"(Debe ser "el canto"?). Lo mismo pasa con bueno y grande. Se pierden la "O" y la "DE" asi que son "buen" y "gran" cuando van delante de un sustantivo. Asi que en realidad mio,tuyo,suyo,etc, si, pueden estar en frente del sustantivo que describen..


 
Hola Jhorer, yo creo que, en este caso, la forma que adoptan (mío/mi) no es realmente lo importante, sino la función que ejercen. La RAE los considera pronombre posesivos y no adjetivos posesivos. En español es posible que resulte un poco confuso, si atendemos sólo a la forma de la palabra (puesto que se ha perdido la declinación), pero la estructura latina creo que sirve de pista para saber por qué la RAE los considera pronombres. 
En la estructura "un amigo mío" no consigo ver la función adjetival de la palabra "mío" con respecto a amigo. ¿Considerarías que en "a friend of mine", ese "of mine" es un adjetivo posesivo que de alguna manera "describe" a la palabra "friend"? Yo no logro interpretarlo así.
Esperemos que haya más opiniones para que me saquen de dudas.


----------



## ampurdan

Si fuese un genitivo, como en latín, el género y número de la palabra dependería del poseedor y no del poseído (amicus mei, amica mei, amici mei, amicae mei). Además, si fuese un genitivo no sería un pronombre posesivo, como argumenta la RAE, sino un pronombre personal (tú mismo has dicho que sería la declinación de "yo"). Sin embargo, yo digo: amigo mío, amiga mía, amigos míos, amigas mías. Eso no me descarta que mío sea un pronombre, sí que sea un genitivo.

"la casa esta": ¿"esta" es pronombre (ésta) o determinante demostrativo?
"Esos primos tuyos que vinieron...".

Yo no creo que tengamos que fijarnos en el inglés "of yours, of mine", porque usa una estructura gramatical claramente distinta para decir lo mismo, como en latín se usaba el dativo "amicus tibi" ("*amigo a ti" no tiene sentido en castellano, si "amigo para ti" pero eso ya no es posesivo, creo).


----------



## G Sanchez

Perdonen.  Ya entiendo que mío es equivalente a "mine" en inglés, sin embargo, (no creo) que haya equivalente para la siquiente construcción.  Explíquenme, por favor>

Ella es mi novia
Ella es la novia *mía  (no sirve en inglés "She is the girlfriend mine")*

¡Gracias!


----------



## gisele73

Greg Sanchez said:
			
		

> Perdonen.  Ya entiendo que mío es equivalente a "mine" en inglés, sin embargo, (no creo) que haya equivalente para la siquiente construcción.  Explíquenme, por favor>
> 
> Ella es mi novia
> Ella es la novia *mía  (no sirve en inglés "She is the girlfriend mine")*
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Sí *"mine"* es *"mío"* y *"my"* es *"mi"*.

Lo de "Ella es la novia mía" sería en inglés "She is the girlfriend of mine", pero tanto en español como en inglés suena muy rebuscado. Lo normal sería decir "Ella es mi novia".


----------



## G Sanchez

Gracias, Gisele. ¿Porqué, entonces, me llama mi amigo hondureño, "Amigo mío?" ¿Porqué no meramente "mi amigo?"


----------



## SADACA

Excelente excepción!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Amigo mío"  es usual y refleja un aprecio especial


----------



## ampurdan

Usar "amigo mío" es enfático. Asimismo: "este hijo tuyo" cuando lo dice un progenitor a otro, es despectivo. Cuando el positivo aparece sin apocopar detrás del sustantivo, realza su valor enfático, en sentido positivo o negativo, dependiendo del caso.


----------



## Outsider

Me parece que es mejor decir que generalmente *mi=my* y *mío=mine*, pero en algunos casos puede que *mío=my*.

¿Qué casos? Cuando el posesivo sigue el nombre.

*Mi* amigo. (_my friend_)
Amigo *mío*. (_friend of mine_ *o my friend*) 

Es decir, _mi_ y los posesivos análogos vienen siempre delante del nombre (como _algún, ningún, etc._) Después del nombre, se usa _mío_.

Lo de "El cantar del mío Cid", creo que es arcaico.


----------



## ampurdan

De acuerdo, Outsider, pero creo que Greg Sánchez quería saber en qué casos se usa "mío" detrás de un sustantivo. Yo creo que eso sucede para dar énfasis a la expresión.

Una pequeña corrección: "Lo de "El cantar del mío Cid", creo que es arcaico". Creer es curioso: en positivo rige indicativo y en negativo rige subjuntivo: "no creo que sea así".


----------



## G Sanchez

ampurdan said:
			
		

> De acuerdo, Outsider, pero creo que Greg Sánchez quería saber en qué casos se usa "mío" detrás de un sustantivo. Yo creo que eso sucede para dar énfasis a la expresión.
> 
> Una pequeña corrección: "Lo de "El cantar del mío Cid", creo que es arcaico". Creer es curioso: en positivo rige indicativo y en negativo rige subjuntivo: "no creo que sea así".


 
O wau, Ampurdan, eso es lo que pensaba cuando inicié la pregunta. Pero esa idea *no* está de acuerdo con otros foreros. Ellos nos han dicho (en página una) que *mi* libro da más énfasis al hecho de que "pertenece a mí" que el libro *mío. *¿Comentario?


----------



## G Sanchez

Acabo de leer tu texto de #29, aunque no entiendo "posivo" ni "apocapar."  ¿Pues, nos dices que cuando viene después del sustantivo, significa énfasis, y, depende en el contexto, podría significa algo positivo o negativo?


----------



## Rayines

Greg Sanchez said:
			
		

> Acabo de leer tu texto de #29, aunque no entiendo "posivo" ni "apocapar." ¿Pues, nos dices que cuando viene después del sustantivo, significa énfasis, y, depende en el contexto, podría significa algo positivo o negativo?


*Posivo >>>> "posesivo"; apocapar >>>"apocopar".*


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, Rayines tiene razón, debería revisar mejor lo que escribo. Errores al teclear. La definición de la RAE que Diego ha aportado especifica que "mío" detrás de un sustantivo especifica cariño, esto es, énfasis hacia algo positivo (mío, nuestro denotan cercanía respecto al hablante). En otros casos, el énfasis puede ser negativo (con tuyo, suyo, se denota lejanía, distanciamiento respecto al hablante).


----------



## juortgon

Greg Sanchez said:
			
		

> Perdonen. Ya entiendo que mío es equivalente a "mine" en inglés, sin embargo, (no creo) que haya equivalente para la siquiente construcción. Explíquenme, por favor>
> 
> Ella es mi novia
> Ella es la novia *mía (no sirve en inglés "She is the girlfriend of mine")*
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
No debería ir "of" entre medio.. como lo escribí en rojo..

Gracias.


----------



## G Sanchez

*"She is the girlfriend of mine"* a mí no suena bien...

Sí, puede decir "She is *a *girlfriend of mine," pero ¡significa que hay otras!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Greg Sanchez said:
			
		

> *"She is the girlfriend of mine"* no me suena bien...
> 
> Sí, puede decir "She is *a *girlfriend of mine," pero ¡significa que hay otras!



En español también suena mal "es la novia mía"; y aunque sí queda más correcto "es novia mía", lo normal es decir "es mi novia" porque indica que es única. En otro caso, como "es amigo mío", no hay problema.


----------



## gisele73

Greg Sanchez said:
			
		

> Gracias, Gisele. ¿Porqué, entonces, me llama mi amigo hondureño, "Amigo mío?" ¿Porqué no meramente "mi amigo?"



Como te han dicho los demás, es para dar énfasis. Talvez todo esto te parezca complicado, pero son cosas que vas a ir aprendiendo poco a poco, con la práctica


----------



## gian_eagle

Greg Sanchez said:
			
		

> Perdonen. Ya entiendo que mío es equivalente a "mine" en inglés, sin embargo, (no creo) que haya equivalente para la siquiente construcción. Explíquenme, por favor.
> 
> Ella es mi novia
> Ella es la novia *mía (no sirve en inglés "She is the girlfriend mine")*
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
Decir "Ella es la novia *mía*"... suena más poético.

¿Se puede decir "Este es el golpe *mío*" en lugar de "Éste es *mi *golpe"? (en un contexto de artes marciales, por ejemplo).


----------



## juortgon

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> En español también suena mal "es la novia mía"; y aunque sí queda más correcto "es novia mía", lo normal es decir "es mi novia" porque indica que es única. En otro caso, como "es amigo mío", no
> hay problema.


 

"es amigo mío"= It's a friend of mine.. acá suena bien.


----------



## Nopertenezco

Tengo dudas. Me dijeron que : es asunto mío : es correcta pero: es mi asunto: no es. No entiendo por qué. ¿Me pueden explicar?


----------

